# MONGE fresh tray dog food made in Italy



## chi pooch lover

Hi everyone!

Click this link to see how the package looks like
http://http://www.petsgantry.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2839

I'm just wondering if any of you have tried giving your chis this Monge fresh tray dog food made in italy. This comes in 7 flavors and I got Mikey the salmon, chicken and duck ones. I can't really find any reviews about this food in the Internet. 

Mikey is a very picky eater. I feed him with Natural Choice toy breed dry food mixed with a little bit of wet food. I mixed it with Caesar wet food (not a good quality I think) and he loved it for 1 week but he got tired of it and he became picky again. So, I'm excited to try this Monde brand. I asked my vet about which is much better and he said Monde is much much better than Caesar. But I'm still uncertain about this food since I can't find any reviews about it.

Please let me know your stories if you have ever given this food to your little ones.


----------



## chi pooch lover

Please try this one if the other link doesn't work
http://http://www.petsgantry.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2839


----------



## Rocky

I can't find any list of the ingredients on that website?
Or is it just me who can't find it?


----------



## chi pooch lover

Here are the ingredients from one of the cans I bought. this is from the salmon flavor:
Fresh meat, fresh fish (of which salmon minimum 10%), minerals, vitamins, technological additives densifiers, jellifying agents.

Analogical constituents: crude proteins 8% min, crude fat 2.0% min, crude ash 3.7% max, crude fiber 2.0% max

This site gives a brief overview of the product Monge Wet food 100g (TRAY)


----------

